# Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen​*
Der Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen hatte heute (Sonntag. 05.06. 2016) in Bad Lauterberg im Harz seine Mitgliederversammlung.

Der ansässige Angelverein (http://www.angelverein-lauterberg.de/) hatte am Samstag ein Räucherfest, das toll organisiert war und in dessen Rahmen der Anglerverband  seine Gesamtvorstandssitzung abhielt. 

Ein umgebauter alter Bahnhof als Vereinsheim, welches im Eigentum des Vereines ist, bietet eben schon platzmäßig viele Möglichkeiten, welche vom Verein dann auch toll genutzt und umgesetzt wurden 

Es gab ein Programm, das hervorragend organisiert wurde unter anderem vom ASV Bad Lauterberg e.V. auf dem Räucherfest, und vom Bezirksvorsitzenden Welf Nünemann vom Bezirk 13.

Der Vorsitzende  Dr. Martin Fahlbusch vom Anglerverein Osterode e.V.  (http://www.anglerverein-osterode.de/) organisierte eine interessante und lehrreiche Führung durch die Anlage der Sösetalsperre zur Trinkwassergewinnung. 

Anschliessend wurde das hungrige und durstige Präsidium/Gesamtvorstand des Anglerverbandes von Vereinsmitgliedern des  Anglerverein Osterode e.V. in höchst gastlicher Weise mit kalten Getränken, heissem Gegrillten und selbstgemachten Salat versorgt, wofür ich mich auch nochmals bedanken möchte.


*Zur Mitgliederversammlung des Anglerverbandes Niedersachsen:*
Alle vom Präsidium eingebrachten Anträge wurden genehmigt, so auch die Satzungsänderung und Umbenennung in Anglerverband Niedersachsen.

Ich selber war anwesend beim öffentlichen Teil der Sitzung, da ich vom Präsidium als einer der Ehrengäste eingeladen war und eines der Grußworte halten durfte.

Wie sich der Anglerverband Niedersachsen in den letzten Jahren sowohl inhaltlich weiter in Richtung Dienstleistungsverband für Angler weiterentwickelt hat, aber auch der Umgang und die Zusammenarbeit für Angler im Gesamtpräsidium untereinander zeigt klar, dass hier ein Verband für Angler und Angeln entstehen kann, der auch insgesamt beispielgebend sein könnte.

Holger Ortel, der Präsident des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes, wies in seinem Grußwort darauf hin, wie zersplittert die organisierte Angelfischerschaft sei.
Und dass mit den vielen Kündigungen beim DAFV - da gehört ja auch der Anglerverband Niedersachsen dazu - man sich bei dann ab 2017 mit nur noch um 500.000 Mitgliedern im DAFV (bei 3 Mio. Anglern in Deutschland) die Frage einer demokratischen Legitimation der Vertretung der Angler durch einen solchen DAFV auch stellen kann.





Bild:  F. Möllers / Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V., http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/524-mitgliederversammlung-2016.html 

Überraschenderweise bezog auch der grüne Landwirtschaftsminister Meyer recht eindeutig Stellung pro Angler z. B. beim Thema Angelverbote in FFH-Gebieten, die er als komplett überzogen und inhaltlich nicht überzeugend darstellte. Auch dass das Land Niedersachsen sich dafür 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Bild: F. Möllers / Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V., http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/524-mitgliederversammlung-2016.html 

Auch der Präsident des niedersächsischen Jagdverbandes, der CDU-Landtagsabgeordnete Helmut Dammann-Tamke, betonte die gute Zusammenarbeit mit dem Anglerverband Niedersachsen und die vielfältigen Probleme mit Einschränkungen, die auch Jäger haben und dass man zusammen dagegen ankämpfen müsse.



 
Bild: F. Möllers / Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V., http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/524-mitgliederversammlung-2016.html 

Harald Rohr, Vizepräsident vom Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt als direkter Nachbar des Anglerverbandes, betonte wie Anglerverbandpräsident Klasing auch, dass man diese Nachbarschaft nun deutlich mit Leben erfüllen wolle, da man zusammen mehr für Angler und das Angeln erreichen könne, und dass da bisher zu wenig zusammen gearbeitet wurde.




 Bild: F. Möllers / Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V., http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/524-mitgliederversammlung-2016.html 

Ebenfalls ein Grußwort hielt der Landtagsabgeordnete Dr. Gero Hocker. 
Das ist deswegen bemerkenswert, weil er durch Kontakte zum Landesverband sich nicht nur politisch für Angler und das Angeln einsetzt. Sondern er hat sogar die Prüfung abgelegt und ist nun selber zum Angler geworden!

Man sieht, im Gegensatz zur Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan (nach 3 Jahren immer noch keine Prüfung abgelegt......), gibt es aus der Partei auch positive Gegenbeispiele wie Dr. Gero Hocker.




 Bild: F. Möllers / Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V., http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/524-mitgliederversammlung-2016.html 


Neben Präsident Werner Klasing hielt auch Vize Heinz Pyka eine engagierte und mit viel Applaus bedachte Rede, in welcher er klar stellte, dass in den meisten Fällen, in denen momentan in Niedersachsen Angelverbote drohen oder Einschränkungen, weder Schützer vernünftiges Material zur Begründung liefern, noch die Behörden immer kompetent arbeiten und dass hier ein großes Feld der Arbeit für den Anglerverband liegt.




Klasing
Bild: F. Möllers / Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V., http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/524-mitgliederversammlung-2016.html 





Pyka
Bild: F. Möllers / Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V., http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/524-mitgliederversammlung-2016.html 

Wie auch Präsident Klasing betonte er, dass es wohl auch immer mehr zu Klagen vor Gericht gegen solche Maßnahmen kommen müssen wird, will man nicht flächendeckend in Niedersachsen Angelverbote und Einschränkungen hinnehmen.

Auch der Vortrag eines der Verbandsbiologen, Thomas Klefoth, zu den vielen verschiedenen Projekten des Anglerverbandes Niedersachsen für Angler, die Vereine und Gewässer, zeigt, wie breit der Anglerverband aufgestellt ist und dass hier Haupt- wie Ehrenamt an einem Strang für die Angler ziehen.



 
Bild: F. Möllers / Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V., http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/524-mitgliederversammlung-2016.html 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Das war jetzt erst mal der Kurzbericht, ich hatte die Videokamera dabei und muss jetzt mal ne Menge Material sichten, so dass wir evtl. auch ein kleines Video dazu in den nächsten Wochen bieten können.

In meinen Augen eine gelungene Veranstaltung, ein engagiertes Präsidium mit Top Hauptamtlern und Bezirksvorsitzenden, die sich im Sinne der Angler und des Angeln einbringen und engagieren.

Es ist einer der kleinen Hoffnungsschimmer für Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland, auch weil Werner Klasing in seiner Rede klarstellte, dass man zukünftig sich noch deutlicher gegenüber Behörden, Ministerien und Naturschutzverrbänden positionieeren und agieren will, wenn Angeln eingeschränkt und Anglern immer neue Restriktionen auferlegt werden sollen. Man kann nur hoffen, dass dem Beispiel viele Landesverbände folgen.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Und hier ich bei der Arbeit mit dem Text meines Grußwortes::




 Bild: F. Möllers / Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V., http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/524-mitgliederversammlung-2016.html 

_Liebe Anglerinnen und Angler, sehr geehrte Damen und Herren aus Politik, Gesellschaft, Medien  und Verbänden, ich möchte mich beim Präsidium des für Angler zuständigen Landesverbandes in Niedersachsen für die freundliche Einladung und die Möglichkeit eines Grußwortes bedanken. 

Dass beim LSFV-Niedersachsen in den letzten Jahren eine deutliche Veränderung vom reinen Verwaltungsverband für organisierte Angelfischer und deren Vereine zu einem tat- und schlagkräftigen Lobbyverband für Angler und das Angeln zu beobachten ist, hat es auch mir als bekanntermaßen deutlichem Kritiker der organisierten Angelfischerei in Deutschland leicht gemacht, diese Einladung nicht nur anzunehmen, sondern sogar gerne anzunehmen.  

In einer Zeit immer weiterer Naturferne bei zunehmender Verstädterung haben es Angler, Fischer, Jäger und bäuerliche Landwirtschaft sowie andere Naturnutzer immer schwerer, ihre berechtigten Anliegen in Politik, Gesellschaft und Medien unterzubringen und positiv darzustellen.

Wenn der Bundespräsident des NABU, Olaf Tschimpke, in einem Spendenbettelbrief an diverse Organisationen und Personen in NDS davon schreibt, dass man Anglern und Landwirten die Gewässer entziehen müsse, kann man vielleicht verstehen, warum ich dann immer wieder mal von der anglerfeindlichen, spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie schreibe.

Leider haben viele Landesverbände der organisierten Angelfischerei, sowie auch der wirkungslose und teure Dachverband DAFV als Nachfolger des VDSF es bisher immer vermieden, gegen solche Bestrebungen der Naturschutzverbände, aber auch der Behörden und Gesetzgeber, Angler immer weiter zu reglementieren und zu regulieren, offensiv vorzugehen und eine klare Linie zu fahren.

Gerade der LSFV-NDS ist hier eine lobenswerte Ausnahme aus Sicht der Angler. In einer Erwiderung zu den Anglerverunglimpfungen des NABU-Präsidenten Tschimpke machte der LSFV-NDS klar, dass auch Angler Naturschützer und der LSFV ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband sind, dazu noch der größere Verband in NDS als der NABU.

Der Unterschied wurde allerdings auch deutlich herausgearbeitet:
Während die Verbände der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie wie von NABU und BUND am liebsten den Menschen aus der Natur aussperren wollen, den Zugang immer schwieriger und die Nutzung immer komplizierter machen wollen – also die Natur VOR den Menschen schützen wollen - geht hier der LSFV-NDS einen klar menschenfreundlicheren Weg:
Man will die Natur nicht vor, sondern eben gerade FÜR und vor allem MIT den Menschen schützen.

Nicht umsonst ist im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz schon im §1 ja der Schutz der Natur auch und gerade mit seinem Erholungswert verankert – und was ist ein besseres Bild zur Erholung in der Natur als ein Angler am See oder Fluss? Die ja bewusst ihre Gewässer nach dem Prinzip „gesunde Gewässer, gesunde Bestände FÜR die Menschen“ bewirtschaften.

In einer Zeit, in der Politik, Verbände und Behörden auch aus oft missverstandenen Tierschutzerwägungen heraus immer wieder argumentieren, NUR die Verwertung wäre ein sinnvoller Grund fürs Angeln laut TSG, hat der LSFV-NDS erkannt, dass es vielfältigste vernünftige Gründe im Sinne des TSG gibt!

Und der LSFV arbeitet mit guter Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit daran, dies auch in Politik, Gesellschaft und Medien unterzubringen und so den Anglern und dem Angeln ein sowohl ehrliches wie auch positives Standing zu verschaffen. 

Mir als Chefredakteur vom Anglerboard, der die angelpolitischen Problematiken und das Versagen in anglerischer Hinsicht vieler Landes- und vor allem des Bundesverbandes DAFV seit über 10 Jahren begleitet, der die Ignoranz von vielen Behörden und Gesetzgebern, das Einknicken vor der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie wie vom NABU begleitet, berichtet und kommentiert,  ist es eine umso größere Freude, dass hier die Niedersachsen - sturmfest und erdverwachsen - in Form ihres Landesverbandes für Angler und Fischer, den Weg zu einer Wende in der Verbandsarbeit gefunden haben:
Dass sich der Verband nun als Dienstleister der Angler, als Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeitsverband begreift. 

Ich wünsche dem LSFV, seinem aktiven Präsidium und den engagierten Hauptamtlern auf diesem Wege weiterhin viel Glück, Durchsetzungsvermögen und Standhaftigkeit im Interesse der Angler.

Und habe einen Appell an die anwesenden Delegierten der Vereine:
Ihr habt einen vorwärts blickenden Landesverband, unterstützt ihn, helft ihm – aber fordert ihn auch.

Es liegt auch an euch und eurer Arbeit in den Vereinen, ob Niedersachsen ein anglerfreundliches Land bleiben bzw. wieder werden kann, oder ob Leute wie der NABU-Präsident Tschimpke mit seinen Versuchen der Anglerdiffamierung und der Vertreibung der Angler vom Gewässer weiter die Politiker und Behörden dominieren können.

Ich wünsche in diesem Sinne ein Petri Heil an die anwesenden Freunde des Angelns und der Angler und eine erfolgreiche Versammlung..._


Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Der anwesende NABU-Mann war Nick Büscher und er ist stellvertretender Vorsitzender des NABU-Landesverbandes Niedersachsen (Gymnasiallehrer und promovierter Philosoph, das Thema seiner Doktorarbeit war Anthropofugalität (siehe http://literaturkritik.de/public/rezension.php?rez_id=19581),  Es wird darunter ein philosophischer Ansatz verstanden, der nicht nur die erhabene Stellung des Menschen innerhalb der Gattungen in Frage stellt, sondern auch die Sinnhaftigkeit menschlicher Errungenschaften bezweifelt, ja in ihrer Konsequenz für unseren Planeten gar als desaströs anerkennt.) , er wäre vor allem bei meinem Grußwort nicht mehr aus dem Kopfschütteln rausgekommen.. 

Naja, wenn ich vom Schutz für und mit Menschen formuliere und schreibe und er in seiner Doktorarbeit von einer Welt ohne Menschen schreibt, ist schon klar, wo Unterschiede liegen..

PPS:
Eigentlich war ich ja nicht als "Reporter" da, sondern eben als Ehrengast, paar Fotos hab ich neben den Videos (die ich jetzt erst mal sichten muss) trotzdem gemacht vom Samstag, als ich mit dem Präsidium unterwegs sein durfte.

Im Wasserwerk der Talsperre, beim Anglerverein Osterode beim Grillen, und die 3 Hauptamtler, die abends beim Bier noch am Arbeiten waren und diverse Dinge diskutierten (Herr Gerke fehlt da noch, der war am Nebentisch am diskutieren).




















die erstklassigen Hauptamtler, v.l.n.r. Thomas Klefoth (MSc. Fischereiwissenschaften), Verbandsbiologe, Dr. Matthias Emmrich (Dipl. Biologe), Verbandsbiologe, Florian Möllers (Dipl. Biologe), Referent für Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Ralf Gerken (Dipl. Landespfleger), Wissenschaftlicher Mitarbeiter, (Nebentisch)

Gerade (06.06., 22Uhr50) noch Fotos bekommen vom Osteroder Verein, wo wir gegrillt bekamen und Durst gestillt wurde.

Danke dafür an Manfred Kiehne, der mir die Bilder zukommen liess!!





Manfred Kiehne, http://www.anglerverein-osterode.de





Manfred Kiehne, http://www.anglerverein-osterode.de





Manfred Kiehne, http://www.anglerverein-osterode.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anlgerverband Niedersachsen*

Für Kai, Bernd2000 etc. und andere Boardies (interessant auch, wenn man mitkriegt, wie viele auch der Delegierten und vom Präsidium bei uns einen Account haben ;-)) hatte ich leider viel zu wenig Zeit!

Aber toll, das ihr euch bei mir gleich gemeldet habt, als ihr mich gesehen habt!

Hat mich sehr gefreut!



PS:
War auch ein NABU-Mann anwesend, man hat mir erzählt, mein Grußwort hätte ihm nicht übermäßig gefallen......
:g:g:g


----------



## Dachfeger (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas höre ich gerne. Hoffentlich passiert da auch was. Von einer eventuellen Kündigung von SA beim DAFV hört man leider noch nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Man diskutiere das ergebnisoffen in S-A, war die Aussage.

Auch Herr Rohr war sehr beeindruckt von dem, wie sich der Anglerverband Niedersachsen präsentierte und mit welcher Zielrichtung, klarer Linie und Effizienz da gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Vanner (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anlgerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> War auch ein NABU-Mann anwesend, man hat mir erzählt, mein Grußwort hätte ihm nicht übermäßig gefallen......
> :g:g:g



Kann ich gar nicht verstehen. 

Ansonsten ein super geschriebenes Grußwort.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Danke, gab auch ganz anständigen Applaus, obwohl das so sicher nicht ein allgemein gewohntes Grußwort war.


----------



## Dachfeger (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man diskutiere das ergebnisoffen in S-A, war die Aussage.
> 
> Auch Herr Rohr war sehr beeindruckt von dem, wie sich der Anglerverband Niedersachsen präsentierte und mit welcher Zielrichtung, klarer Linie und Effizienz da gearbeitet wird.



Na das hört sich doch gut an. Danke für die Info.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Für Verbandsmist gewohnte Augen,mal ein erfrischend positives Beispiel.

Traurig und beschämend dagegen,das viele andere LV, ihre Weichen immer noch auf Ideen-wie auch Zukunftstechnische Prellböcke stellen.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Traurig und beschämend dagegen,das viele andere LV, ihre Weichen immer noch auf Ideen-wie auch Zukunftstechnische Prellböcke stellen.



Man kann nur hoffen, dass viele dem guten Beispiel folgen. Zwischen dem Positivbeispiel, den anderen ausgetretenen Verbänden und dem DAFV-linientreuen Rest gibt es ja eine große Bandbreite, sicher sind da einige Reformwillige dabei.

Das selbe gilt auch für die Schützer, die sind genau so uneinheitlich wie wir. Vom Vogelfreund Feldstecher bis zum selber angelnden Naturfreund ist da alles dabei.
Eine überwiegend negative Haltung gegen Nabu und co. halte ich deshalb für falsch.
Wenn deren jungen Köpfe die Hand den Unseren strecken, sollte man diese Gelegenheit nicht ausschlagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Macht der Anglerverband Niedersachsen ja auch nicht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316246


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Dafür sind sie aber in deinem Grußwort nicht ganz so gut weg gekommen. :q
Ich weiß, dass es da eher um die Aussagen von gewissen Schützergrößen außerhalb von NDS ging, aber das versteht der anwesende NABU´ler wahrscheinlich nicht bzw. falsch.

Ansonsten gefällt mir dein Grußwort sehr gut und freue mich auch, dass der Verband dir dazu die Möglichkeit gab, im anglerischen Restdeutschland ist sowas leider (noch) nicht zu erwarten.
Hoffentlich wacht der ein oder andere auf, damit NDS nicht der einzige Lichtblick bleiben wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wacht der ein oder andere auf, damit NDS nicht der einzige Lichtblick bleiben wird.


Das hoffe ich auch.....


----------



## Dunraven (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es da eher um die Aussagen von gewissen Schützergrößen außerhalb von NDS ging, aber das versteht der anwesende NABU´ler wahrscheinlich nicht bzw. falsch.



Das verstehst Du falsch. ;-)

Der Kerl war nicht regional, der NABU BUNDESverband hat sich an Nds. gewendet, die Begründung war, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, man sehe das Nds. aktiv ist und etwas bewegen will, und da man beim DAFV keinen passenden Ansprechpartner gefunden hat, haben sie sich dann an Nds. gewendet.  Meine das war ein Bundesvize vom NABU. Also durchaus eine Größe von außerhalb Nds. 

EDIT: Danke Thomas für die Info. Der Typ war doch "nur" Landesvize, ich hatte es durcheinander gebracht, weil vorher noch von dem Treffen mit dem Bundes-NABU die Rede war. Aber der Kontakt mit dem Bundes-NABU ist halt auch da.

Kann ich gar nicht verstehen, warum die bei unserem großartigen DAFV keinen geeigneten Ansprechpartner gefunden haben. |kopfkrat

Danke für die Erwähnung Thomas.
Auch wenn wir nicht lange sprechen konnten, war es schön Dich auch mal persönlich kennen zu lernen. Und Du hast Dich ja auch ausführlich mit Deinem Sitznachbarn, und mit Deinem gegenüber, H. Ortel, und dem Herrn Minister Meyer, unterhalten. 

Du hast btw. die Adresse des neuen Anglerverband Niedersachsen Gebäudes unterschlagen. ;-)
Brüsseler Straße. :m


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Das verstehst Du falsch. ;-)
> 
> Der Kerl war nicht regional, der NABU BUNDESverband hat sich an Nds. gewendet, die Begründung war, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, man sehe das Nds. aktiv ist und etwas bewegen will, und da man beim DAFV keinen passenden Ansprechpartner gefunden hat, haben sie sich dann an Nds. gewendet.  Meine das war ein Bundesvize vom NABU. Also durchaus eine Größe von außerhalb Nds.



Danke für die Info. Dann hört es ja ein Richtiger. Es ist wahrscheinlich ungewohnt, dass seitens der Angler auch mal Kritkik, aktive Arbeit und Forderungen kommen, aber genau richtig.
Das Nichtstun des DAFV´s vergiftet die Stimmung im Gegensatz zu richtig platzierter Kritik. Genau so die "Arbeit" anderer Landesverbände. Falls es aber zumindest in NDS auf Zusammenarbeit in Augenhöhe hinauslaufen könnte, könnte hier der das Erfolgsmodell von Morgen entstehen.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Holger Ortel, der Präsident des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes,...
> Und dass mit den vielen Kündigungen beim DAFV - da gehört ja auch der Anglerverband Niedersachsen dazu - man sich bei dann ab 2017 nur noch um 500.000 Mitgliedern im DAFV (bei 3 Mio. Anglern in Deutschland) *die Frage einer demokratischen Legitimation der Vertretung der Angler durch einen solchen DAFV* auch stellen kann.


Aye.... das ging mir aber jetzt gut runter!

Was Frau Dr. wohl zu diesem Statement sagt... und dazu, dass der Hetzer & Lügner vom Anglerboard  Gast & Redner war. :m


----------



## harzsalm (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli
> 
> *Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen​*
> Der Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen hatte heute (Sonntag. 05.06. 2016) in Bad Lauterberg im Harz seine Mitgliederversammlung.
> ...



Hallo Thomas,wie hatte denn Dir  meine alte  Heimatstadt gefallen? Die Odertalsperre und am Kurpark das Wehr waren damals 1.Klasse.zum  Fliegenfischen.
Ich war dort 1958 Jugendanglerkönig.Nur war der alte  Bahnhof noch im Besitz der DB.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2016)

Das ist ne absolut tolle Gegend, das muss ich zugeben. Harz war für mich bisher eben nur ne Erhebung, die aufm Weg Richtung Küste im Weg stand.

Hab da mit einigen Vereinsleuten gesprochen, gibt evtl. mal ein Video vom Angeln auf den Talsperren da.

----

Eigentlich war ich ja nicht als "Reporter" da, sondern eben als Ehrengast, paar Fotos hab ich neben den Videos (die ich jetzt erst mal sichten muss) trotzdem gemacht vom Samstag, als ich mit dem Präsidium unterwegs sein durfte.

Im Wasserwerk der Talsperre, beim Anglerverein Osterode beim Grillen, und die 3 Hauptamtler, die abends beim Bier noch am Arbeiten waren und diverse Dinge diskutierten (Herr Gerke fehlt da noch, der war am Nebentisch am diskutieren).




















v.l.n.r. Thomas Klefoth (MSc. Fischereiwissenschaften), Verbandsbiologe, Dr. Matthias Emmrich (Dipl. Biologe), Verbandsbiologe, Florian Möllers (Dipl. Biologe), Referent für Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Ralf Gerken (Dipl. Landespfleger), Wissenschaftlicher Mitarbeiter, (Nebentisch)
----------

Der anwesende NABU-Mann war Nick Büscher und er ist stellvertretender Vorsitzender des NABU-Landesverbandes Niedersachsen (Gymnasiallehrer und promovierter Philosoph, das Thema seiner Doktorarbeit war Anthropofugalität (siehe http://literaturkritik.de/public/rezension.php?rez_id=19581),  Es wird darunter ein philosophischer Ansatz verstanden, der nicht nur die erhabene Stellung des Menschen innerhalb der Gattungen in Frage stellt, sondern auch die Sinnhaftigkeit menschlicher Errungenschaften bezweifelt, ja in ihrer Konsequenz für unseren Planeten gar als desaströs anerkennt.) , er wäre vor allem bei meinem Grußwort nicht mehr aus dem Kopfschütteln rausgekommen.. 

Naja, wenn ich vom Schutz für und mit Menschen formuliere und schreibe und er in seiner Doktorarbeit von einer Welt ohne Menschen schreibt, ist schon klar, wo Unterschiede liegen..
----------------------



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was Frau Dr. wohl zu diesem Statement sagt... und dazu, dass der Hetzer & Lügner vom Anglerboard  Gast & Redner war. :m


Auch Herr Pieper vom NDS-Nachbarverband war ja wie Frau Dr. nicht eingeladen..
:g:g:g

Ich hab mich bei den Niedersachsen jedenfalls wohl gefühlt..


----------



## Deep Down (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Danke Thomas für den aufschlußreichen Bericht!

Deine Rede ist auch sehr passend gewesen.

Schön, dass unserer Anglerband sich weiter für die Zukunft gerichtet aufstellt und als Ansprechpartner wahr- und ernstgenommen wird.

Anhand des Verhaltens des nds. Anglerverbandes merkt man noch mal deutlich, wie überholt und abgehängt der in Agonie erstarrte DAFV ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Schön, dass unserer Anglerband sich weiter für die Zukunft gerichtet aufstellt und als Ansprechpartner wahr- und ernstgenommen wird.


Und man hat an den verschiedenen Redepassagen vor allem von Präsident Klasing und Vize Pyka wie auch beim Vortrag von Thomas Klefoth doch auch gemerkt am Applaus, wie sehr das alles von den Delegierten mitgetragen und gut geheissen wird.

Denn ein gutes Präsidium und tolle Hauptamtler nützen ja nix, wenn die Vereine nicht mitziehen (siehe Ende meines Grußwortes) - aber den Eindruck, dass die da mitziehen, den hatte ich durchaus gewonnen.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Eigentlich Alles ging glatt durch und auch das Netz blieb es erstaunlich ruhig.
Immerhin ist so ein Kauf einer Immobilie ja durchaus zu hinterfragen, wenn man kein Vertrauen genießt.
So aber ist das auch eine Antwort, wie groß das Vertrauen in den Vorstand ist.

Mein Eigentlich, gilt eher dem Vorstoß in Niedersachsen auch so etwas wie einen erleichterten Zugang zum Angeln zu schaffen.
War der denn nicht immer schon möglich?

Haben wir in Niedersachsen den "bislang" diese Zugangsbeschränkungen wie in anderen Bundesländern, die Prüfung und Fischereischein zwingend voraussetzen ?
Nö, bislang haben wir das nicht.
(_In diesem Sinne wäre durchaus auch mal etwas zur angeblich geplanten Änderung des Fischereirechtes bekannt zu machen, weil das schnell Grundsätzliches verändern könnte_)

Wenn als Mut-machen gemeint war, auch mal Neulinge Lust aufs Angeln, durch Zugang zu machen ist das sicher richtig, wenn auch nicht immer ganz leicht.
Da hörte ich durchaus mehrfach Kritische Stimmen...

Wenn es aber zur Soft-Prüfung wird, untergräbt es die eigentlich den Vereinen vorgeschriebene Ausbildung und Prüfung Ihrer Mitglieder.
Die ist ja selbst schon ohne das Werfen so soft geworden, das man nur hoffen kann das die Vorbereitungskurse auch besucht werden.
Wobei jedes demokratische Stufen-System auf dem Grundwissen seiner Wähler aufbaut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Mein Eigentlich, gilt eher dem Vorstoß in Niedersachsen auch so etwas wie einen erleichterten Zugang zum Angeln zu schaffen.
> War der denn nicht immer schon möglich?



Ne, eben nicht....

Und die Erfahrungen (Brandenburg, MeckPomm, etc.) zeigen ja, dass solche Angebote dazu führen, dass nachher mehr Prüfungen gemacht als vorher und mehr Leute in Vereine/Verbände kommen.

Davon ab:
Hab mal den Link zum Bericht hier an alle Landesverbände geschickt - vielleicht gibts ja welche, die sich ein Beispiel nehmen wollen??
;-)))


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab mal den Link zum Bericht hier an alle Landesverbände geschickt - vielleicht gibts ja welche, die sich ein Beispiel nehmen wollen??
> ;-)))



Wer gute Arbeit leistet und sich gegen die Anderen abhebt, ist entweder Vorbild oder Nestbeschmutzer.

Die erste Möglichkeit erfordert eine gewisse Selbstkritik und Einsicht, ich wäre verwundert, wenn allzu viele Verbände aus den gewohnten Verhaltensmustern fallen würden.
Da die Messlatte nun entschieden höher liegt, wird zumindest Druck aufgebaut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Da die Messlatte nun entschieden höher liegt, wird zumindest Druck aufgebaut.


Ein sehr positiver und evtl. auch entscheidender Aspekt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

WOW - die Jungs sind mal schnell!!!!!

Seite mit geändertem Namen und neuem Logo online:
http://www.av-nds.de/

Anglerverband Niedersachsen lebt!!!!!


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ne, eben nicht....
> Ich nehme Dier nicht ab das Du es nicht besser weißt.:q
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236181
> ...


 
 Ich habe es in Rot eingefügt weil Niedersachsen eben bislang einen Sonderfall darstellt, andere L.V und Bundesländer sollten durchaus darüber nachdenken das Angelinteressierte zunächst einmal Möglichkeiten benötigen es einmal auszuprobieren. Nicht jeder hat berechtigt/unberechtigt die Möglichkeit mit Verwandten oder Freunden Erfahrungen zu sammeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Es gibt eben leider in NDS niemand nen Erlaubnis aus ohne Prüfung - und in einen Verein kommste ohne Prüfung auch nicht rein bzw. musst die gleich machen.

Von daher ist das eine hervorragende Hilfe und bietet (da mit Minister angesprochen) Rechtssicherheit und Stressfreiheit für die Vereine..

Klasse Sache daher, dass da jetzt festgeschrieben ist, für die Vereine, die das wollen. Die anderen brauchts eh nicht kümmern...


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> WOW - die Jungs sind mal schnell!!!!!
> 
> Seite mit geändertem Namen und neuem Logo online:
> http://www.av-nds.de/
> ...



 Das war schon heute Morgen verändert.
 Die waren sogar noch schneller....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

War unterwegs und daher langsamer als normal ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Gerade noch Fotos bekommen vom Osteroder Verein, wo wir gegrillt bekamen und Durst gestillt wurde.

Danke dafür an Manfred Kiehne, der mir die Bilder zukommen liess!!


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt eben leider in NDS niemand nen Erlaubnis aus ohne Prüfung - und *in einen Verein kommste ohne Prüfung auch nicht rein bzw. musst die gleich machen.
> *


 Finde ich gut und berechtigt, schließlich haben Sie ja auch Stimmrecht...#6

 Seltsam wie viele wohl doch zu Erfahrungen kommen, weil sie an Privatgewässern, Angelteichen oder unter Aufsicht angelten.
 Was die gemeinnützigen Vereine betrifft, nun ja, was Du schreibst, ist Ihnen bislang vom Gesetz vorgeschrieben.

_"Eine Vereinigung von Sportfischern ist auf Antrag durch den Landkreis oder die kreisfreie Stadt anzuerkennen, wenn sie _
_4.Ihre Mitglieder eine Fischereiprüfung bei einem anerkannten Landesverband ablegen lässt."_


 Das sind genau solche Vorstöße zu Veränderungen die ich fürchte , anstatt das Alte noch recht freie Fischereirecht zu erhalten, höhlen es Einzelne in bester Absicht aus, bis dann ein Neues kommt, was man dann wahrscheinlich verflucht.
 Der Zeitgeist fördert momentan sicher kein mehr, an Freiheiten für Angler in Deutschland.

 Ich bin raus, weil es mir nur darum ging auf mögliche Folgen hinzuweisen.
 Was richtig und gut ist, muss wohl Jeder für sich herausfinden.
 Es gibt so viele Wahrheiten, wie es Betrachtungen und Meinungen der Menschen gibt.


----------



## harzsalm (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt eben leider in NDS niemand nen Erlaubnis aus ohne Prüfung - und in einen Verein kommste ohne Prüfung auch nicht rein bzw. musst die gleich machen.
> 
> Von daher ist das eine hervorragende Hilfe und bietet (da mit Minister angesprochen) Rechtssicherheit und Stressfreiheit für die Vereine..
> 
> Klasse Sache daher, dass da jetzt festgeschrieben ist, für die Vereine, die das wollen. Die anderen brauchts eh nicht kümmern...



Hallo Thomas,unser Fischmeister Köthke in Gorleben,gibt die Fischereischeine für Elbe und Laascher See ohne Fischerprüfung u.ohne Ausweisprüfung ab.Wenn mein Besuch aus Stuttgart in den Ferien zu uns kommt, wird nur das Alter abgefragt.Also ab 14 Jahren wird die Angelgenehmigung an jeden verkauft.


----------



## Oldschoool (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt eben leider in NDS niemand nen Erlaubnis aus ohne Prüfung - und in einen Verein kommste ohne Prüfung auch nicht rein bzw. musst die gleich machen.




Das ist ja auch vom Gesetz her so vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch vom Gesetz her so vorgeschrieben.


Verordnung, nicht Gesetz ;-))

Und da sieht mans wieder:
*Lag ich doch FALSCH!!!!!*

Danke Oldschool!!!!!!!!!!!

(gibt einfach zu viele Landesfischereigesetze und Verordnungen).

*RICHTIG:*
Steht doch im Gesetz, im Abschnitt 5 des Niedersächsischen Fischereigesetze,  §54

*MEIN FEHLER, mea culpa*, oben stehts nu  richtig!!


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Hi Thomas,
 Vielleicht solltest Du das als Nebenthema splitten.
 Schließlich hat das nur sehr wenig mit der Mitgliederversammlung zu tun.

 Sonst diskutieren wir hier nur noch Nebensächliches aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Gibts alles schon:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gibts alles schon:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


 
 Na wenn Du meinst so etwas in Fall von Niedersachsen so verallgemeinert betrachten zu können.
 Dann wundert es mich nicht, wenn Du es in Diesem Fall auch verallgemeinert Auslegst, um gegen die Prüfung im Allgemeinen zu arbeiten.
 Ich bin Niedersachse und muss mich dann vor Deiner Einflussnahme fürchten.
 Weil Sie den bisherigen "Betriebsfrieden" in Niedersachsen stören könnten.
 Du hast hier einige Dinge über Niedersachsen behauptet die so eben gar nicht stimmen.
 Weil es Dier um etwas Anderes zu gehen scheint.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Du kannst doch auch gerne dazu einen Dir passenden, anderen Thread mit von Dir definierten Inhalten speziell für NDS aufmachen, wenn Dir der verlinkte nicht passt - keinerlei Problem bei uns.


----------



## Oldschoool (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Als waschechter Niedersachse, Daumen hoch - ich würde nichtmal umziehen, wenn ich ein besseres Jobangebot hätte - Wo auch es mich auch immer hin verschlagen würde - Niedersachsen ist und bleibt meine Heimat. 
Nirgends kann ich sonst so unbeschwert fischen gehen. Damit meine ich natürlich national.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Siehe Schluss meines Grußwortes:
Helft dem Anglerverband Niedersachsen, dass das so bleibt und fordert ihn auch, damit seine positive Entwicklung so weitergeht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Ich bei der Arbeit ;-)))

Habe nämlich gerade die Fotos der Redner bekommen  und diese vorne im Eingangsposting eingefügt..





 F. Möllers / Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V., http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/524-mitgliederversammlung-2016.html


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Wer is das da im Dschakett? :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

UND Lederschuhe statt meiner bekannte Gummisandalen!!

Kannte mich selber fast gar nicht mehr.....
:q:q:q

Aus Respekt vor diesem Verband, Präsidium, Delegierten und Ehrengästen ist das aber sogar für mich akzeptabel gewesen - wohler fühle ich mich aber nach wie vor in anderen Klamotten, keine Frage....
:g:g:g


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Vorspanntauglich

Neue Folge von

"Finkbeiner deckt auf" 

Diesmal..Zu Gast bei Freunden [emoji3]


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Video mit Zusammenschnitten kommt natürlich noch (wg. Vorspann), ist aber viel Material und viel zu schneiden.
Dauert...

Und ja, ich wurde vom Verbandspräsidium, dem Gesamtvorstand, den Hauptamtlichen und allen die ich da getroffen habe, doch sehr freundlich und freundschaftlich empfangen!

Obwohl - wie jeder weiss - weder meine Arbeit als solche noch meine klaren Formulierungen jedem gefallen ;-)))

Dafür danke ich auch hier nochmal..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Obwohl - wie jeder weiss - weder meine Arbeit als solche noch meine klaren Formulierungen jedem gefallen ;-)))



Das du da warst beweist doch,das du trotz deines Terrierinstinkts mit Wadenbiss akzeptiert wirst.

Du kannst doch auch lobende Worte bringen.Das es davon so wenig gibt,liegt nicht am Kritiker sondern an den Lernresistenten.

Konstruktive Kritik ist für Aufgeschlossene keine Gefahr sondern Ansporn/Chance.

Konsequent interpretiert und auch gelebt.

Wie beim Anglerverband NS [emoji106] 

Wer dagegen Kritik-wie Inhaltslose  Hofberichterstattung plus Praktischen Stillstand bevorzugt,darf ja gerne weiter die DAFV Homepage oder andere Negativbeispiele besuchen,für den Titel "DAFV freundlicher Journalismus" kandidieren oder besser gleich in Altausgaben der "Neues Deutschland" blättern.

Letzteres hätte zumindest noch einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert.


----------



## gründler (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/524-mitgliederversammlung-2016.html

#h


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Anglerverband Niederschsen

Aber nicht für natürliche Personen oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Soweit sind sie leider noch nicht:
§3:
In Niedersachsen und den angrenzenden Ländern ansässige Angelvereine können auf Antrag Mitglied im Landesverband werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Ralle hat das gut auf den Punkt gebracht im Pressemeldungsthread zur Namensänderung-  ich hab ein paar Beweise angefügt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ralle 24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ihr seid zwar (leider) nicht der Bundesverband, aber der einzig kompetente Verband des Bundes.
> ...


----------



## kreuzass (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Der mahnende Zeigefinger... da war jmd. in seinem Element ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Wart erst mal, bis das Video hochgeladen ist (voraussichtlich Montag abends in diesem Theater ;-)))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Es ist klasse zu sehen, wie die engagierte Arbeit des Anglerverbandes Niedersachsen nun auch schon erste direkte Wirkung in der Politik zeigt.
 durchzuführen ...

Die haben Angst vor Klagen gekriegt...

http://www.umwelt.niedersachsen.de/aktuelles/angeln-in-niedersachsen-144748.html

;-)))))))

Von Weser-Ems hört man, dass die alles nicht so schlimm finden würde und man als Naturschutzverband ja auch Einschränkungen hinnehmen müsse....

Bin ich dran die Quelle zu verifizieren, wurde von einer grünen Ministeriumsmitarbeiterin gegenüber Dritten wohl so erzählt, dass Weser-Ems im Gegensatz zum Anglerverband da einfacher zu handhaben wäre..


----------



## Deep Down (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist klasse zu sehen, wie die engagierte Arbeit des Anglerverbandes Niedersachsen nun auch schon erste direkte Wirkung in der Politik zeigt.
> durchzuführen ...
> 
> Die haben Angst vor Klagen gekriegt...
> ...



Man beachte, was man anstatt des Buckelns mit Rückgrat tatsächlich erreicht! Das Gegenteil hat man uns von oben jahrelang versucht weiss zu machen!#6#6#6 

Bin ich froh in den Einflußbereich des kleinen gallischen Dorf zu gehören, dass ständig und beharrlich Widerstand leistet! 

Dann gilt es jetzt hinsichtlich jeder einzelnen Massnahme wachsam zu sein!

Die Sprachwahl der Buckelnden von Weser-Ems kommt einem bekannt vor! Diese Funktion eines Naturschutzverbandes ist völlig fehlgehend!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*Kämpfen lohnt sich immer!*
Ich muss (leider) so oft über schlechte Verbandsarbeit schreiben, da freut es mich ganz besonders, wenn ich hier einmal einen Verband für gute Lobbyarbeit für Angler und das Angeln loben kann.


*Meldung vom AV-Niedersachsen *mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen 
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/547-anglerverband-niedersachsen-droht-mit-klage.html

*Angelverbote: Treffen mit Staatssekretärin Almut Kottwitz*
Auf unsere dringende Anfrage hin hat Staatssekretärin Almut Kottwitz den Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V. gestern (04. Juli) ins Niedersächsische Ministerium für Umwelt, Energie und Klimaschutz (MU) eingeladen. 

Thema: die Empfehlungen des Niedersächsischen Landesbetriebes für Wasserwirtschaft, Küsten- und Naturschutz (NLWKN) und des Niedersächsischen Landkreistages (NLT) an die Unteren Naturschutzbehörden (UNB) für anstehende Schutzgebietsverordnungen. 

Kommt es zur Umsetzung der Empfehlungen aus Musterverordnung und Arbeitshilfe, gelten für ganz Niedersachsen erhebliche Angelverbote (wir berichteten: http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote.html).
Für Gewässer mit flutender Wasservegetation (Lebensraumtyp 3260) lautet die Empfehlung: "keine fischereiliche Nutzung".
Für Schutzgebiete auch an stehenden Gewässern: "Nachtangel- und Anfütterverbot". Und andere mehr.

*Verband droht mit Klage!*
Der Anglerverband machte sehr deutlich, dass Musterverordnung und Arbeitshilfe wenn nicht aus dem Verkehr gezogen, dann doch mit eindeutigen Erläuterungen versehen werden müssen. Sonst würden die UNB weiterhin ohne die geforderte Einzelfallprüfung die Empfehlungen 1:1 übernehmen, der Verband würde Einspruch erheben bis zur Klage. So würde das Ziel der Landesregierung, drohenden Strafzahlungen aus dem EU-Vertragsverletzungsverfahren zu entgehen, womöglich nicht erreicht. 

*Rechtssicherheit gefordert!*
Die Musterverordnung enthalte Passagen, die rechtlich mehr als bedenklich seien. Das habe der Verband dem MU und auch dem Ministerium für Landwirtschaft bereits vor mehr als 2 Monaten detialliert schriftlich mitgeteilt und Änderungsvorschläge gemacht.

*Anfütterverbote / Nachtangelverbote unbegründet!*
Derlei Verbote seien fachlich nicht zu begründen stellten die Verbandsvertreter klar. 
Der Verband überreichte Ministerialdirigent Kay Nitsche, Abteilungsleiter Naturschutz, Wasserwirtschaft, Bodenschutz, eine gerade fertig gestellte Abhandlung zum Anfüttern. Die Verbandsbiologen haben die Literatur ausgewertet, alle Ergebnisse zuammengetragen und konnten eindeutig resümieren:
*Anfütterverbote sind unbegründet!*
Schließlich wies der Verband darauf hin, dass die fischereiliche Folgenutzung von Bodenabbaugewässern grundsätzlich laut Ministererlass! gestattet sei. Dass die Behörden diesen Erlass aber immer wieder frech ignorierten und Angelverbote festlegten. 

Staatssekretärin Kottwitz wies alle Verantwortung Ihres Hauses bezüglich sämtlicher möglicher Verbote von sich. 
Sie betonte erneut, die Papiere hätten nur empfehlenden Charakter, und die Musterverordnung sei ein "lebendes Dokument", das verändert werden könne.

*Teilerfolg: *
1) Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V. wurde gebeten, Erläuterungen zu beiden Papieren zu verfassen, die für die UNB nachvollziehbar darlegen, wann überhaupt ein Verbot statthaft sei, um die geforderten Schutzziele eines Gebietes zu erreichen. 

Außerdem will das MU zwei Dinge prüfen:
2) Musterverordnung auf Rechtssicherheit
3) Autorenschaft für die NLT Arbeitshilfe: Aus verlässlicher Quelle weiß der Anglerverband, dass zwei der sechs Verfasser laut eigener Aussage nichts in die Gestaltung des Papieres eingebracht haben...

Wir bleiben dran.

P.S.: Das MU hat seine Entgegnung auf die Fragen der dpa zu den Angelverboten am 23.06. online gestellt (http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote/stimmen.html) . 
Ein Beispiel dafür, dass der öffentliche Druck erste Wirkungen zeigt. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Weitere Pressestimmen dazu:
http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...-region-osnabruck-wir-sind-keine-storenfriede

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Das ist immerhin schon zehnmal mehr als das was der D..V in den gesamten zwei Jahren seiner traurigen Existens geleistet hat. Nur weiter so und den Androhungen im Notfall auch Taten folgen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Auch deswegen bring ich das gerne, dass das dokumentiert ist ;-))

Aber momentan kann man dem AV-NDS durchaus vertrauen, denke ich.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Der eine träumt und schwadroniert wohl immer noch vom guten Draht zu Behörden..?[emoji42] 


Der AV Nds dagegen IST auf Draht 
Kein Blabla..Handeln

Mehr davon [emoji106]


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade noch Fotos bekommen vom Osteroder Verein, wo wir gegrillt bekamen und Durst gestillt wurde.
> 
> Danke dafür an Manfred Kiehne, der mir die Bilder zukommen liess!!


Sind bestens unsere Jungs  #6 #6 ... 
dann kennst Du jetzt auch ein bischen dort wo ich gerne rumstromer! 

Die Vorabeiten fürs Bewußtsein contra alte VDSF-DAFV Verbandelung waren gar nicht so einfach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Vorabeiten fürs Bewußtsein contra alte VDSF-DAFV Verbandelung waren gar nicht so einfach.


Hat man in diversen Gesprächen so oder so ähnlich rausgehört ;-)
Aber der Präsi da scheint jetzt auch auf Linie zu sein, wie man hört, er hats gelernt und begriffen..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Auf jeden Fall dafür Dir und überhaupt allen positiv tätigen ein #6 #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Da vor Ort war ich nicht beteiligt, das haben die Niedersachsen ganz alleine hinbekommen.. 

Keine Lorbeeren für was, an dem ich nicht beteiligt war ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Fraktionschef Bäumer (CDU):
Richtlinien nicht mehr tolerabel

http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...schef-baumer-richtlinien-nicht-mehr-tolerabel

#6#6#6

Die tolle Arbeit vom Anglerverband Niedersachsen wirkt und wirkt  - Weser-Ems schläft weiter


----------



## GandRalf (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.#6

Irgendwann wird sich jeder Politiker überlegen müssen, ob er sich nicht doch etwas differenzierter mit diesen Themen auseinander setzen sollte.

Sehr schlüssige und zugängliche Argumentation!:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Musste mal bei euch Kröber und Möhlenkamp erzählen, wie das geht und wie man sowas macht - statt verbandsseitig Setzkescherverbote einzuführen ;-))

Ja, die Niedersachsen machen das gut, es zeig Wirkung!!!


----------



## Pep63 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Leider können die beim Fischereiverband NRW im Moment nur Kopf rauf und runter und nicht von rechts nach links!
Aber der Druck wächst auch hier: s. Dr. Hagemeier vom LWAF!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Auch  nicht das hellste Licht am Christbaum (habe einiges  von ihm zur Konfusion zum DAFV gelesen (er ist begeisterter Anhänger und hat z. B. Klasing diskreditiert in einem Schreiben damals an die LV)).

Aber hier gehts ja nicht ums Versagen in NRW (oder von NRW-Kumpel Pieper von Weser-Ems), sondern um die vorbidliche Arbeit vom AV-NDS!


----------



## Sharpo (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Pep63 schrieb:


> Leider können die beim Fischereiverband NRW im Moment nur Kopf rauf und runter und nicht von rechts nach links!
> Aber der Druck wächst auch hier: s. Dr. Hagemeier vom LWAF!




Druck?



Der LWAF kommt nicht mal bis zur Sekretärin von Herr Remmel.
Druck bekommt nur der LWAf wenn Westfalen und Lippe keine Verbandskarten mehr an diesem Club verkaufen.
(Habe keine Information wie diesbezüglich die Abkommen/ Verträge sind)
Der LWAF schiesst sich gerade selber ins Knie.


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch  nicht das hellste Licht am Christbaum


noch schlimmer, licht ist zwar ständig an, aber es ist selten jemand zu hause.


----------



## GandRalf (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Musste mal bei euch Kröber und Möhlenkamp erzählen, wie das geht und wie man sowas macht - statt verbandsseitig Setzkescherverbote einzuführen ;-))
> 
> Ja, die Niedersachsen machen das gut, es zeig Wirkung!!!



Ich fahre zweigleisig!
Born and raised in NRW. (Auch heute noch im Verein)
Aktueller Wohnort Osnabrück, und dort im "Kleinen Dorf, das nicht aufhört seinen Belagerern Widerstand zu leisten."#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Anglerverband Niedersachsen kämpft schon vorsorglich und hat Erfolg, wie wir hier schön dokumentiert haben...

Weser-Ems empfiehlt erst mal zu warten ob irgendwo Verbote kommen :
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/aktuell...s]=130&cHash=717c0fe3b8db6a0799fb230d87603cbf

Denn wenn ein Angelverbot unnötigerweise verhängt zu werden drohe, würde der Fachausschuss den Einstieg in die Gespräche mit den zuständigen Mitarbeitern des Landkreises empfehlen.

 Dabei könne man dann ja auch die fachliche Grundlage des Verbotes anfordern und gegebenenfalls in Frage stellen sowie auf eine Änderung der Verordnung drängen.


Und dafür kassiert Weser-Ems ab 2017 MINDESTENS den doppelten Beitrag wie der AV-NDS...

Jeder, wie ers verdient ;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

GANZ TOLLE REAKTION DES ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt !!!!!!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318118

Besser zusammen kämpfen als gar nicht erst anfangen wie bei Weser-Ems!!

Erstklassig!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Und auch der Verband selber macht weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318147


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Und immer noch läuft in NDS die Pressekampagne - kein nachlassen in Sicht, klasse:
http://www.sn-online.de/Schaumburg/Bueckeburg/Bueckeburg-Stadt/Schlag-ins-Gesicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Anglerverband Niedersachsen immer weiter am kämpfen - Weser-Ems halt für doppelte Kohle weiter am Schlafen:
https://www.facebook.com/anglerverb...354821712303/1062715400476245/?type=3&theater


----------



## gründler (5. August 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

.............


https://www.facebook.com/anglerverbandniedersachsen/?fref=nf


----------



## pennfanatic (5. August 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Bin in keinem Verein. Früher ja.
Aber ich will in keinen Verein, der diese Machenchaften unterstützt!
Nicht mit meinem Geld!
Hab hier in NRW nicht die große Auswahl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Der AV Niedersachen bleibt weiter dran.
Hier die Antworten des Umweltministeriums auf die Fragen von CDU und FDP im Landtag:
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/563-angelverbote-umweltministerium-mit-einsicht.html

Nicht befriedigend, aber deutlich am zurückrudern - der Wenzel soll mal bei seinem  grünen Kumpel Meyer in Nachhilfe gehen:
ab Minute 3.40:
[youtube1]mK6qri5wsCM[/youtube1]

Meines Wissens sind die vom AV-NDS gerade dabei, alle Landkeise anzuschreiben, da auf der Ebene über diese Verbote entscheiden wird.

Für das Doppelte der Kohle, die der AV-NDS von den Vereinen pro Angler für seinen Kampf gegen anglerfeindliche Politik verlangt, empfiehlt der Sportfischerverband im Landefischereiverband Weser-Ems weiterhin seinen betroffenen Anglern und Vereinen lieber I(siehe: http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/aktuell...s]=130&cHash=717c0fe3b8db6a0799fb230d87603cbf), dass man erst dann,  wenn "ein Angelverbot unnötigerweise verhängt zu werden drohe" überhaupt erst den Einstieg in die Gespräche mit den zuständigen Mitarbeitern des Landkreises sucht. 
Da könne man dann die "fachliche Grundlage des Verbotes" anfordern und gegebenenfalls in Frage stellen sowie auf eine Änderung der Verordnung drängen..



Dass hier der AV-NDS schon im Voraus tätig wird und hat nach unseren Infos den Landkreisen die vom AV erarbeitenden Papiere (warum kein Nachtangelverbot, Angelverbot, Fütterverbot etc.) zugesandt, damit sie gar nicht erst auf dumme und anglerfeindliche Ideen kommen..

Welche Verbands"arbeit" ich für besser halte, ist wohl keine Frage, oder?


----------



## Deep Down (19. August 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Btw: Am 11.09.2016 sind Kommunalwahlen in Nds. Da wird die politische Ausrichtung in den Gemeinden, Landkreisen und Städten bestimmt! 
Die Umsetzung der Natura 2000 Richtlinien wird dabei sicherlich entscheidend auch von der jeweilig vorherrschenden politischen Couleur bestimmt.
Jeder Einzelne hat daher mit seiner Stimme Einflußmöglichkeit zumindestens die wesentliche Strömung zu beeinflussen. Nicht wählen kommt immer den den Menschen aus der Natur aussperrenden Weltverbessernden zu gute.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass hier der AV-NDS schon im Voraus tätig wird und hat nach unseren Infos den Landkreisen die vom AV erarbeitenden Papiere (warum kein Nachtangelverbot, Angelverbot, Fütterverbot etc.) zugesandt, damit sie gar nicht erst auf dumme und anglerfeindliche Ideen kommen..


Bestätigt:
https://www.facebook.com/anglerverb...354821712303/1080173782063740/?type=3&theater


----------



## Deep Down (20. August 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Hervorragend! #6#6#6

Aber so sollte das überall sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Ja - aber momentan so leider nur beim AV-NDS...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Einfach klasse, die vom AV-NDS:
Alle Angelvereine in Niedersachsen sollten im Vorfeld der Kommunalwahlen gegen die möglichen Angelverbote aktiv werden..

Der Verband stellt  Stellungnahmen zur Verfügung zu den fünf überaus kritischen Verbotsszenarien aus der Musterverordnung des NLWKN und der Arbeitshilfe des NLT.

Ebenso zwei ausführliche fachliche Betrachtungen zum Anfütterverbot und zur Störung von Fledermäusen durch das Nachtangeln.

http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote/das-können-sie-tun

Sicher auch für Vereine anderer Länder und Landesverbände interessant


----------



## Dachfeger (23. August 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Link kaputt??


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Sch... Umlaute - repariert


----------



## mystyle (24. August 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Btw: Am 11.09.2016 sind Kommunalwahlen in Nds. Da wird die politische Ausrichtung in den Gemeinden, Landkreisen und Städten bestimmt!
> Die Umsetzung der Natura 2000 Richtlinien wird dabei sicherlich entscheidend auch von der jeweilig vorherrschenden politischen Couleur bestimmt.
> Jeder Einzelne hat daher mit seiner Stimme Einflußmöglichkeit zumindestens die wesentliche Strömung zu beeinflussen. Nicht wählen kommt immer den den Menschen aus der Natur aussperrenden Weltverbessernden zu gute.




Da stellt sich für mich leider die Frage, welche, von den uns belügenden Parteien, überhaupt gewählt werden sollte?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

1.  (weil ich weiss, wohin das führt):
Immer dran denken, keine allgemeine Politik....

2.:
Es finden sich sicher mehr per se anglerfeindliche Parteien, sowie Parteien die Angler schon belogen haben, als welche, die wirklich aus Überzeugung und ohne taktische Spielchen eindeutig, klar, positiv und immer für Angler und Angeln stehen bzw. die Menschen und deren Anliegen wichtiger nehmen als Tierschutz/Tierrechte.....

Zudem kann eine Partei im einen Land (s. o., taktische Spielchen) durchaus pro Angler agieren, die gleiche im nächsten Land aber gegen Angler arbeiten.

In NDS machen die FDP und die CDU als Opposition gerade viel, um pro Angler da zu stehen (selbst einzelne aus der SPD wachen ja auf) - in wie weit das nach einer Wahl, sollten die dann in der Regierung sein, weiter Bestand hat (zumal dann, wenn man evtl. ein 3er-Bündnis braucht (und die anglerfeindlichen Grünen auch in solchen Konstellationen ja immer den für Angeln zuständigen Umwelt/Landwirtschaftsminister stellen)), das sieht man erst dann, wenns wieder zu spät ist....

Siehe als Beispiel:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118


Hier aber - das eigentliche Thema - gehts ja um den Anglerverband Niedersachsen, der als bisher einziger Landesverband in Deutschland auch in der Öffentlichkeit klar gegen Angelverbote und übertriebenen Schutz eintritt, während die anderen immer im vorauseilenden Gehorsam alles gegen Angler abnicken oder freiwillig noch verschlimmern..

Gerade ich als starker Kritiker der Verbände muss daher auch einen positiv für Angler arbeitenden LV wie den AV-NDS klar loben, der aus der Masse alter, betonköpfiger, anglerfeindlicher und selbstverwaltender LVs heraussticht, der endlich mal in die richtige Richtung - pro Angler und Angeln -  geht..

Wünschte mir, es gäbe mehr zu loben.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Dr. Gero Hocker von der Niedersachsen FDP fordert, dass sich auch die Regierung in Niedersachsen eindeutig pro Angler und gegen PETA positioniert.

http://www.fdp-nds.de/fdp-aktuell/n...detail&cHash=6d0b188b42e6b690e19fb07b044b7481

Dr. Gero Hocker könnt ihr hier auch "live" sehen:
Ausschnitt ab Minute 8.23
[youtube1]mK6qri5wsCM[/youtube1]

Gesamtrede
[youtube1]5rVSYdJJ1TI[/youtube1]


----------



## Hechtbär (5. September 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Moin Kameraden.

 AN diesem Termin hier (und auch anderen) hab ich mit teilgenommen.

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/566-wahlzeit-zeit-der-großen-worte.html

http://www.av-nds.de/images/Artikel...ng_MdB-Klingbeil-Angelvereine_Natura-2000.pdf

https://www.facebook.com/klingbeil.lars/posts/10153865977706094

 Was immer wieder auffällt ist, das die wenigsten Politiker wissen, um was es in dieser ganzen Natura 2000/ FFH- Richtlinie geht und was dies für die Menschen (ich schreibe bewusst nicht Angler, da auch viele andere von dieser Umsetzung in der jetzigen Fassung betroffen wären) bedeutet.

 Als kleiner Off-Topic (Thomas möge es mir verzeihen):
 Werde auch immer wieder das Gefühl nicht los, das die die über so etwas abstimmen nicht wirklich wissen, über was sie da abstimmen. Warum? Weil sie sich darauf verlassen, das es schon ok ist, was da steht. Das diese Ausarbeitungen aber von der Schützerideologie durchsetzt ist, ist ihnen meistens (wissentlich oder unwissentlich) egal.

 Was mich zu dem Schluss bringt: ENDLICH MAL DIE FRESSE AUFREISSEN!!!!

 Das geht explizit an die Verbände und Vereine, die der Meinung sind, kuschen und kuscheln sind des Wahrheits letzter Schluss!!! Ihr seid es, die beerdigt werden und euch wundert, warum es so dunkel im Sarg ist!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Was mich zu dem Schluss bringt: ENDLICH MAL DIE FRESSE AUFREISSEN!!!!
> 
> Das geht explizit an die Verbände und Vereine, die der Meinung sind, kuschen und kuscheln sind des Wahrheits letzter Schluss!!! Ihr seid es, die beerdigt werden und euch wundert, warum es so dunkel im Sarg ist!


So isses - nu weisste, warum ich den AV-NDS immer so lobe ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Die kämpfen weiter und bleiben dran!!

http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Der-N...-neue-Naturschutz-Verordnung-in-Niedersachsen

https://www.braunschweiger-zeitung....gen-frustrierende-Debatten-mit-Behoerden.html

http://www.nwzonline.de/politik/niedersachsen/behoerden_a_31,2,1952821213.html


----------



## Ukel (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Warum steht das denn in der NWZ, das ist doch Piepers Hemisphäre und der hat bekanntlich wegen seiner tollen Kontakte zu den Behörden alles im Griff |bigeyes:c


----------



## Hechtbär (11. März 2017)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Hallo Kameraden,

Hier ein kleiner Newsletter vom AVN bezüglich Ausweisung von
FFH-Gebieten und das Anerkennen der Arbeit der Angler und Anglerinnen durch die Landtagsfraktionen in Niedersachen.

Sollte es schon verlinkt sein, dann bitte habt Nachsicht.

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/609-lob-für-die-angler.html


Gruss, Erik


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Kämpfen lohnt sich immer! - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

ne, war noch nicht!

Danke für die Zuarbeit......................!!!!


----------

